# Gas grill on the boat!



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

Just a pic from Capt. Will"s boat. Gettin ready to grill some fresh YFT on the boat!! And I mean FRESH!!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks like it is going to be good, but you forgot the "after" pics!


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

*pics*

Did not get any pics after or during as hands were a little dirty to handle camera! No silverware on boat LOL


Charles Helm said:


> Looks like it is going to be good, but you forgot the "after" pics!


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

*pic*

Ok, best pic of some yellowfin tuna cooked in olive oil in a cast iron skillet.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

very nice... i can taste it from here..


----------

